# NOT Deer Season



## Jake Allen (Jul 13, 2018)

56 days left: moving into the 4th quarter
A friend of mine climbed a tree this morning, looked west and said he could see opening of Bow Season only 3 ridges away.


----------



## Todd Cook (Jul 15, 2018)

Jake Allen said:


> 56 days left: moving into the 4th quarter
> A friend of mine climbed a tree this morning, looked west and said he could see opening of Bow Season only 3 ridges away.


It won't be long now!


----------



## blood on the ground (Jul 15, 2018)

No it won't ... Its going to be a different kind of season for me!


----------



## Jake Allen (Jul 17, 2018)

52 days!


----------



## dpoole (Jul 24, 2018)

40


----------



## Dennis (Jul 24, 2018)

Needs to cool off some


----------



## SELFBOW (Jul 24, 2018)

I've been working on deer season for weeks now...


----------



## SELFBOW (Jul 24, 2018)




----------



## Jake Allen (Jul 25, 2018)

Loiking Good Martin! I have been working for weeks too. Spraying foodplots to kill nutgrass and bahiagrass by the truckloads. Cleaning up roads, putting out minerals and putting allot of foot-time on the ground scouting for persimmon and nuts.


----------



## sawtooth (Jul 25, 2018)

I can’t wait.


----------



## Jake Allen (Jul 26, 2018)

43 days and a wake up


----------



## Stump Shooter (Aug 15, 2018)

It's closer now hunting arrows tipped with Woodsmans, Zwickey, and have a couple Magnus 2's touched up and ready to go. Got a couple of trees picked out on some near by WMA's,and getting harder to sleep with the anticipation, Still a little work to be done.


----------



## Dennis (Aug 15, 2018)

I need to get too sharpening also, I got LOTS of stands put on the lease and have been checking feed trees. I just want it to cool off some


----------



## bowhunterdavid (Aug 15, 2018)

All stands are up, just need to plant 4 food plots. I am sitting on ready.


----------



## Jake Allen (Aug 22, 2018)

16 days and a wake up!


----------



## bam_bam (Aug 23, 2018)

15 days. Getting excited.


----------



## Jake Allen (Aug 24, 2018)

14 and a wake up; getting close now.


----------



## Stump Shooter (Aug 26, 2018)

Dry run this weekend in the yard with the Lone Wolf sticks (3) and light muddy stand.Took 12 minutes start to finish, measured the height at about 15ft to the stand seat. I ran it pretty smooth without much stress, one of my run and gun sets. Getting closer task are getting shorter before season.


----------



## dpoole (Aug 27, 2018)

What you don't want to walk up on


----------



## Dennis (Aug 27, 2018)

Where was that seen at?


----------



## dpoole (Aug 27, 2018)

Dennis said:


> Where was that seen at?


Right by Barry's tree


----------



## Dennis (Aug 27, 2018)

Dang


----------



## Jake Allen (Sep 7, 2018)

It is here....
Good hunting to you all!


----------



## Buck E. (Sep 7, 2018)

Jake Allen said:


> It is here....
> Good hunting to you all!


Let the games begin!!


----------



## Dennis (Sep 7, 2018)

Still to hot


----------



## deast1988 (Sep 7, 2018)

Good luck


----------



## Avid Archer (Sep 7, 2018)

Good Luck to all and be safe. 

AA


----------

